# does anyone feed VF Complete?



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

My fiance's mom swears by this food, which she buys from her trainer. It's called VF Complete and the company that makes it is Arkat. here's a link http://www.arkat.com/VFcomplete.html

She says that the reason she uses this food is because it makes her dogs' poop completely biodegrade in two days or less. That's an extremely attactive feature, but I can't find any info about this brand, besides their own site. I searched for Arkat and VF complete on dogfoodanalysis.com and didn't get any results. 

If anyone has any info, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cgarriso (Aug 9, 2007)

My vet recommends this food and sells it in his clinic, but it only gets two stars at dogfoodanalysis.com (you have to go to one of the last pages under the two-star rating). My parents' dog has done fine on it for almost six years, but my dog quit eating it suddenly last year.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks. i'm feeding canidae right now, so i'll just stic with that. but, is it true that the poop disappears after 2 days with VF complete?


----------



## cgarriso (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't say I've ever monitored a pile of poo to see how long it stays, but I've never noticed much mess in my parents' yard.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Canidae is a MUCH BETTER dog food than VF regardless of what happens to poop


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> Canidae is a MUCH BETTER dog food than VF regardless of what happens to poop


good to know... although it would be nice not to have to pick up poop ever. but i'm sticking with the canidae.


----------



## rayww (Aug 10, 2007)

Some people feed their dog with VF Turkey and rice, and VF Complete Chicken and Rice . But i never try both before .


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not impressed with the VF. And I seriously doubt the poop disappears in two days - *think* about it. What, does this guy think you just fell off the turnip truck?! LOL Sounds like a lot of hype (BS) to me.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

If you really want minimal poop then you should switch your dog to a raw food diet--that is the closest to no poop I think you will come.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> I'm not impressed with the VF. And I seriously doubt the poop disappears in two days - *think* about it. What, does this guy think you just fell off the turnip truck?! LOL Sounds like a lot of hype (BS) to me.


Sounded like a lot of BS to me too, but my future mother in law swears it's true and while i think she can be full of crap often, about a lot of different things  i thought i'd give her the benefit of the doubt and ask here.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

This is an old thread but perhaps I could shed some light on the findings. The reason the poop may appear to disappear in a few days is because of the digestibility of the food and how fine it is ground. In warmer climates the food will dry out quicker and disappear faster due to the fineness of the waste. 

I would question the findings on dogfoodanalysis.com for there site hasn't been updated in years. 

As for the quality comparison with Canidae, As of recent I would question that also. VF Complete is actually manufactured by the company that ownes it. It is produced by Arkat in a facility rated Superior by the American Institute of Bakers. (Same certification as human grade bakeries and also held by Natura facilities.) 
Quality of food in comparison with others in it's class and price per pound VF is probably the best value for your money today.


----------



## tehmina11 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have never tried VF for my dogy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

shets114 said:


> As for the quality comparison with Canidae, As of recent I would question that also. VF Complete is actually manufactured by the company that ownes it. It is produced by Arkat in a facility rated Superior by the American Institute of Bakers. (Same certification as human grade bakeries and also held by Natura facilities.)
> Quality of food in comparison with others in it's class and price per pound VF is probably the best value for your money today.


I don't care where they make it, it does not have human grade ingredients. The ingredients are pretty sucky ... no actually they are very sucky. This food in on the bottom rung of the kibble ladder.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

I take if form your name you feed raw? 
Please explain you likes and dislikes of kibble and ingredients. Perhaps some would like to learn from your knowledge of pet foods. 

When compared to RAW any kibble food would be questioned by most that do.

Perhaps you should read my post again. I didn't say Human Grade ingredients, I said made in a Human Grade Facility. Which it is. Most foods on the market are not. There is a huge difference from a facility that takes pride in achievement and those that just want to push out your favorite foods.

If you ever toured their facility, you would find it probably cleaner than most peoples kitchens or facilities where your RAW food is packaged.

Rawfed, do you field trial your dogs?

Feeding Kibble since---1983


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

shets114 said:


> I take if form your name you feed raw?
> When compared to RAW any kibble food would be questioned by most that do.


Yes you are right but the average raw feeder knows a lot more about kibble than the average kibble feeder. They know how to look at an ingredients list and determine how bad the food is. Then know what most of the ingredients actually are.



> Perhaps you should read my post again. I didn't say Human Grade ingredients, I said made in a Human Grade Facility. Which it is. Most foods on the market are not.


Why would you have a human grade facility and not use human grade ingredients? That just doesn't make economic sense. I think the marketing depertment came up with that.



> There is a huge difference from a facility that takes pride in achievement and those that just want to push out your favorite foods.


A food with ingredients like these foods have is nothing to take pride in. 



> If you ever toured ther facility, you would find it probably cleaner than most peoples kitchens or facilities where your RAW food is packaged.


Have you ever been the inside of a dog food factory? There is nothing clean anywhere and it stinks really really bad.

*EDITED TO ADD:* I see you asked a question while I was answering you. ... to answer your question. The VF Holistic Adult has for 3 of the first 5 ingredients are rice. Rice has almost no nutritional value at all to humans and even less to dogs. Another of the first 5 ingredients is dried beet pulp. That is used in dog food to solidify stools. There are a lot of different veggies and fruits and seeds in the food. These foods are useless to a carnivore. There are 35 vitamins and minerals added to the food. Why do you think they do that? Because there are none in the actual food. You would do just as well to give your dog a few multivitamin pills.

*EDITED AGAIN:* No I don't field trial my dogs and I don't buy pre-mix raw. I buy my dog's food from grocery stores. I feed them the same meat off the same shelves you get the meat that you eat from. The only thing I feed them that you can't get in a grocery store is venison.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

You haven't been to there plant. So how can you make a statement about it?

I have learned that after years of running dogs. That you may have your opinion on your food and I may have mine. I am sure there are many out there that would find most kibble foods very nutritional and good for there pets. 

I sure your diet is great for your dog. For me and many others it wouldn't work. 

How can you tell the actual amount of meat per bag?

We should compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. Raw diet to kibble is like a grapefruit to a grape. So there really is not a comparison of personal likes and dislikes. It would go on forever.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

shets114 said:


> You haven't been to there plant. So how can you make a statement about it?


Because I know what dog food plants are like. I know how dog food is manufactured.



> I have learned that after years of running dogs. That you may have your opinion on your food and I may have mine. I am sure there are many out there that would find most kibble foods very nutritional and good for there pets.


You asked my opinion of the food and I gave it. Don't get all bent out of shape because I gave you an honest answer. The ingredients in this particular kibble are not good by most any standard you want to apply to it. How can you say a kibble that is mostly rice is actually nutritious?



> I sure your diet is great for your dog. For me and many others it wouldn't work.


Actually it would work great for your dog. Would you go to the trouble to feed it? I guess not. A diet of mostly rice is not good for any dog, anytime, anywhere. Rice is a filler. It has no nutritional value.



> How can you tell the actual amount of meat per bag?


By looking at the ingredients list.



> We should compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges. Raw diet to kibble is like a grapefruit to a grape. So there really is not a comparison of personal likes and dislikes. It would go on forever.


I'm not comparing this particular brand of kibble to raw. I am comparing it to other brands of kibble and it comes up way short. As far as kibble goes, this is on the bottom rung of the kibble ladder. It doesn't have anything to do with personal likes and dislikes, it has to do with nutritional facts.


----------

